# Who is your favorite Dr. Watson?



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Vote for your favorite Dr. Watson. Includes all irregardless of era.

Roland Young (silent film era)







Vote for me old chap

Howard Marion-Crawford







It's elementary, I'm the best Watson there is.

Edward Hardwicke







I'm the definitive Dr. W. it's not even close.

Lucy Lu







A woman can do just as good as a job.

Nigel Bruce








Jud Law
A serious longshot.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

A mysterious Dr Watson poll, with no replies till now, and only one voter - moi!
What strange things one does find when trawling through the Community Threads. I kept overlooking it because surely there's another 'Dr Watson' thread where the actors are discussed.

Or is this an alternative universe?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It's probably a duplicate....


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry. Please ignore this thread. I didn't know that Community polls had to be approved first and I panicked when my first one didn't immediately appear. I thought I did something wrong. If there's a moderator around, please delete.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

James Mason. Wonderful as always.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I like the one that's in the books


----------

